# [meteo sous linux] d'où viennent les infos en temps réel ?

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Je suis à la recherche d'infos un peu particulières : un historique, si possible heure par heure, des températures relevées par une station météo précise.

De nombreux logiciels sont capables d'afficher en temps réel ces infos sur nos bureaux (widgets, etc...),mais j'ignore où ils vont pêcher ces infos... Si quelqu'un sait où trouver ce genre d'historique, je suis preneur  :Wink: .

Merci !

----------

## Magic Banana

Oserais-je écrire RTFM à un Bodhisattva ?  :Laughing: 

Oui :

 *Bibliothèque de documentation GNOME wrote:*   

> L'applet Bulletin météo télécharge les informations météorologiques depuis les serveurs américains du NWS (National Weather Service), parmi lesquels se trouve entre autres le réseau IWIN (Interactive Weather Information Network).

 

Encore oui :

 *Site Web de liquid weather ++ wrote:*   

> Data available from weather.com, BBC or Accuweather;

 

Trois fois oui :

 *Site Web de xfce4-weather-plugin wrote:*   

> Originally written by Bob Schlärmann, this panel plugin shows the current temperature and weather condition, using weather data provided by xoap.weather.com.

 

----------

## anigel

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Oserais-je écrire RTFM à un Bodhisattva ?  

 

Il faut oser  :Wink: . Je confesse ne pas avoir cherché longtemps : d'une part car j'ai besoin de l'information pour quelque chose qui n'a rien à voir avec linux, et d'autre part parceque, ne me servant pas de ce genre d'applets, j'ignorais même que gnome en avait un  :Wink: .

Merci en tous cas, je vais étudier tout ça de près : il faut que j'arrive à trouver un historique, si possible heure par heure, sur une période assez longue, pour une station donnée. Et après le vrai travail commence xD.

----------

